# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  router tp-link 100v

## InTranceWeTrust

Πελάτης CYTA, παρέλαβα χτες το router tp-link 100v (χωρίς να το ζητήσω).

Επειδή δεν βρήκα σχετικές πληροφορίες πουθενά το έχει κανείς αυτό το router ? Ποιο μοντέλο είναι ?

Μοιάζει με το TP-LINK TD-VG5612 v1

----------


## paanos

Είναι αυτό που αναφέρθηκε ότι δίνουν. Έχεις μεταφερθεί στην Vodafone;

----------


## InTranceWeTrust

Δεν έχω υπογράψει κάτι. Μου έστειλαν επιστολή περί μετάπτωσης στην Vodafone.
Που αναφέρθηκε ότι το δίνουν ? Ποιο μοντέλο είναι ?

----------


## paanos

Στο θέμα για το h300s ένας φίλος ανέφερε ότι ξεκίνησαν να δίνουν tplink, αυτό μόνο. Καλύτερα από το προβληματικό h300s απλά δεν καταλαβαίνω για ποιο λόγο, θα μπορούσαν απλά να φροντίσουν το λογισμικό του h300s. Λογικά θα το δίνουν και σε πελάτες Vodafone..

----------


## InTranceWeTrust

ευχαριστώ, ψάχνω το μοντέλο να του βάλω openwrt.

----------


## paanos

Απάντηση από το live chat:



> Το Tp link δίνεται σε διαφορετικές συνδέσεις και κύκλωμα υπηρεσίας, εάν για παράδειγμα προχωρήσουμε σε αποστολή νέου εξοπλισμού θα λάβετε εκ νέου το H300s το οποίο έχετε.

----------


## nikosaek2121

Βλέπω έχει μόνο μια θύρα για τηλέφωνο.

----------


## InTranceWeTrust

νια 1 τηλέφωνο, 1 usb

----------


## nikosaek2121

> νια 1 τηλέφωνο, 1 usb


Φίλε μια ακόμα ερώτηση, δεν υποστηρίζει 5 ghz ? μόνο 2.4 ghz ?

----------


## InTranceWeTrust

μόνο 2.4 ghz

----------


## bill2015

υπάρχει κάπιος που να το πουλάει απο εδω μέσα ;
Αν ναι α; μου στείλει πμ

----------


## Coilworks

To ίδιο και εγώ. Δε βλέπω ρυθμίσεις για qos, μαλλον είναι κρυφές όπως στο προηγούμενο που είχα (της Cyta). Το θέμα είναι αν ξέρουμε admin user/pass για να έχουμε πρόσβαση σε αυτές τις ρυθμίσεις.

----------


## kchristidis

Παρέλαβα κι εγώ σήμερα το ίδιο, πρώην συνδρομητής cyta κι εγώ. Η γραμμή όμως δεν είναι έτοιμη μου είπαν, παίζω ακόμα στον εξοπλισμό της Cyta. Αν το βάλω πάνω θα παίξει άραγε; Είμαι με το ZTE που έδινε η cyta σε 50αρι VDSL. Περιμενα ότι θα στείλουν κάτι με 5GHz πάντως.

- - - Updated - - -




> To ίδιο και εγώ. Δε βλέπω ρυθμίσεις για qos, μαλλον είναι κρυφές όπως στο προηγούμενο που είχα (της Cyta). Το θέμα είναι αν ξέρουμε admin user/pass για να έχουμε πρόσβαση σε αυτές τις ρυθμίσεις.


Το έβαλες και έπαιξε; Σου έστειλαν ότι εχεις ενεργοποιηθεί στη Vodafone;

----------


## Cosmonaut

Μόλις έβαλα και εγώ πάνω το 100v. Πρώην πελάτης Cyta forced migration. Είχα ίντερνετ αλλά όχι τηλεφωνία με τον παλιό εξοπλισμό Cyta, πλέον και τα 2 με το 100v.
Μου είχαν στείλει μήνυμα οτι θα ενεργοποιηθώ σήμερα και απλώς να το συνδέσω.
Μόνο 2.4GHz και 100άρες θύρες, επιεικώς απαράδεκτο με το 2020 στην γωνία.
Να πω την αλήθεια το περίμενα περισσότερο κλειδωμένο.

----------


## Coilworks

> Το έβαλες και έπαιξε; Σου έστειλαν ότι εχεις ενεργοποιηθεί στη Vodafone;


Κανονικά, μου έστειλαν και το αντίστοιχο μήνυμα.

----------


## manospcistas

> ευχαριστω πολυ  μου εστειλε η βονταφον το H267A να προτιμησω αυτο ?


Είναι και 5GHz, οπότε να το δοκιμάσεις και λογικά θα σου είναι κομπλέ

----------


## aitos

> Είναι και 5GHz, οπότε να το δοκιμάσεις και λογικά θα σου είναι κομπλέ


ωραια θα βαλω αυτο  :Smile: 


μου το φερανε σημερα και οντως ειναι μια χαρα ευχαριστω !!!

----------


## akisgr

μου εχουν δωσει 3 ρουτερ H300S και ολα ηταν χαλασμενα.... και ακομα χρησημοποιω το παλιο Η300S δεν ξερω και εγω ποσα  χρονια...  τωρα ζηταω να μου στειλουν το ZTE-H267A και μου λενε δεν ειναι εφικτο.. επιδει ειμαι σε καμπινα cosmote γινεται αυτο τωρα?

----------


## paanos

Όχι, απλά το Η267Α το δίνουν από το στοκ που είναι ελάχιστο.

----------


## akisgr

> Όχι, απλά το Η267Α το δίνουν από το στοκ που είναι ελάχιστο.


θα κανω ενα τηλ απο αυριο να δω αν μπορει να μου δωσουν ενα...  και το χειροτερο ειναι οτι μιλαγα στο live chat και ζητησα το router και μου ειπαν οτι μπορουν να μου το στειλουν και πριν προλαβω να απαντησω πευτει το internet....   :Laughing: 

αν δεν μου το δωσουν θα το παρω απο μια γνωστη μου και θα της δοσω το Η300S  :Razz:

----------


## Κοζανίτης

Καλημέρα, σε συγγενικό πρόσωπο που έχουν ADSL με το tp link, στο WiFi όλες οι συσκευές έχουν συνεχώς 80-90% packet loss
Θα προσπαθήσω να δοκιμάσω με καλώδιο αργότερα, είχε κάποιος άλλος αντίστοιχο θέμα ή λέτε να τα έπαιξε;
Errors δε φαίνεται να βγάζει η γραμμή..

----------


## j76ordan

> Πρέπει να μπεις ως root, να σβήσεις το υπάρχον και να φτιάξεις ένα νέο σε bridge mode. Κράτα ένα backup πριν.


Καλησπέρα, μπορείς να γράψεις τους κωδικούς user ...... και pass........ για να συνδεθώ ως root .Θέλω να το χρησιμοποιήσω ως bridge mode.

----------


## mel_ex

Θα ήθελα κι εγω τους κωδικούς root για το tp link 100v παρακαλώ. Οι κωδικοί που ανέφεραν σε προηγούμενη σελίδα δεν ισχύουν πλεον. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## NTsakalis

βαζεις τους σωστους? 
root και _m0rE&2aDv ? πηρε αναβαθμιση μηπως και τους αλλαξαν ?

----------


## mel_ex

Έβαζα λάθος username. Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## hektorduke

Καλησπερα παιδια καλα Χριστουγενα να εχουμε.Εχω προβλημα με το modem αυτο.
AC1200 Wireless Dual Band Gigabit Router

εχω σύνδεση forthnet βαζω κανονικα τους κωδικους και δεν κανει συνδεση βοηθεια απο καποιων..?

----------


## dimitris_p

Γεια σας. Μετα απο 2 μέρες περίπου που ειναι στην πρίζα κολλάει και δεν μπαίνει στο interface του και χρειάζεται να βγει απο το ρεύμα. Το εχει και άλλος αυτό το πρόβλημα? Υπάρχει καμία αναβάθμιση να περάσουμε μηπως και στρώσει? Έψαξα αλλά δεν βρήκα κατι.

----------


## minas

> Γεια σας. Μετα απο 2 μέρες περίπου που ειναι στην πρίζα κολλάει και δεν μπαίνει στο interface του και χρειάζεται να βγει απο το ρεύμα. Το εχει και άλλος αυτό το πρόβλημα? Υπάρχει καμία αναβάθμιση να περάσουμε μηπως και στρώσει? Έψαξα αλλά δεν βρήκα κατι.


Ένα που χρησιμοποιώ δεν έχει εμφανίσει ποτέ τέτοια συμπεριφορά, έχει μήνες uptime, αλλά εκεί που είναι δεν ζορίζεται. Μπορώ να κοιτάξω τι έκδοση firmware έχει, εάν θέλεις πες μας ποια έχεις εσύ για σύγκριση.

----------


## dimitris_p

Αυτα εχω. Firmware Version:v1.1.14   Hardware Version:TP-Link 100v v1

----------


## minas

> Αυτα εχω. Firmware Version:v1.1.14   Hardware Version:TP-Link 100v v1


Δυστυχώς έχω το ίδιο, και δουλεύει απρόσκοπτα για μήνες.

----------


## panagiotis1974

Kαλημέρα.
Έβγαλα τη σαπίλα το h300 και έβαλα ένα v100 που μου είχαν δώσει στην αρχή .
Δυστυχώς το v100 δεν το χρησιμοποιησα γιατι δεν ειχε 5g wifi παρα μονο 2.4.
Όμως τώρα συνδέθηκα σε 100άρα με χαλκό απο την καμπίνα μέχρι το σπίτι και αυτό το σάπιο H300s μου έκανε σκαμπανεβάσματα και τρελά.
Το θέμα είναι οτι τώρα δε δουλευει το σταθερό που έχω, ενώ στο μοντεμ βλέπω κανονικά λαμπάκι και στο μενού του ρουτερ βλέπω και τα missed calls που με παίρνουν.
Το σταθερό με το H300s δουλευει .
Έχω ένα gigaset A120.
Παίζει να έχει κάποιοα ασυμβατότητα με το v100?
Οι κωδικοί στο v100 του voip υπάρχουν μέσα(μπήκα με root και τους είδα) και τους τράβηξα απο το H300s να τους συγκρίνω για σιγουριά.

----------


## paanos

Δοκίμασε το σταθερό στην άλλη θύρα τηλεφώνου.

----------


## panagiotis1974

Μία έχει το TPlink V100

----------


## aitos

> Μία έχει το TPlink V100


ζητησε να σου στειλουν το zte μαλον ειναι καλυτερο

----------


## panagiotis1974

Δε νομίζω έτσι απλά να ζητάς μοντεμ και να σου το δίνουν, εδώ αυτοί δε δίνουν του αγγέλου τους νερό.

----------


## paanos

Ωχ όντως μια έχει  :Razz: 
Τους ζητάς κ σου στέλνουν άλλο, εξάλλου το 100v πλέον είναι EOL.

----------


## bill2015

Δοκίμασε κάπιο ρεσετ

----------


## panagiotis1974

Έκανα reset και μάλιστα μετά χρειάστηκε και να περάσω στο vdsl τους κωδικούς , ευτυχώς που τους είχα .
Αν θυμάμαι καλά παλαιότερα δε χρειαζόταν,τους έπαιρνε μόνο του.
Είχα 50αρα ,τώρα έχω 100αρα δεν ξέρω αν παίζει ρόλο .

----------


## paanos

Ο μόνος εξοπλισμός για 100αρα είναι το H300s. Ίσως για αυτό να μην παίρνει αυτόματα τα στοιχεία

----------


## panagiotis1974

Ούτε το h300 τα παίρνει απο μόνο του, εγώ τα περνάω.
Τελικά τους έπεισα και θα μου στείλουν ΖΤΕ, δεν ξέρω τι θα είναι κι αυτό.
Δε θυμάμαι τι ΖΤΕ ακριβώς μου είπε αλλά θυμάμαι οτι είπε οτι είναι καινούριο και καλό , όποιος ξέρει και το έχει δουλέψει ας μου πει.

----------


## minas

> Ούτε το h300 τα παίρνει απο μόνο του, εγώ τα περνάω.
> Τελικά τους έπεισα και θα μου στείλουν ΖΤΕ, δεν ξέρω τι θα είναι κι αυτό.
> Δε θυμάμαι τι ΖΤΕ ακριβώς μου είπε αλλά θυμάμαι οτι είπε οτι είναι καινούριο και καλό , όποιος ξέρει και το έχει δουλέψει ας μου πει.


Σίγουρα δεν θα είναι το παλιό H267;

----------


## panagiotis1974

Το 267Α ε΄ίναι φίλε μου τώρα ήρθε.
Παλιό είναι?
τι λέει σαν μοντεμ;

----------


## minas

Ούτε κλαίει, ούτε γελάει...
Έχουμε διάφορα θέματα συζήτησης, με βασικό αυτό:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...ZTE-ZXHN-H267A

----------


## savvas

Έχω δυο διαφορετικές γραμμές και οι δυο τους έχουν το ίδιο μόντεμ (TP-Link  100v) 

Και τα δυο άρχισαν ξαφνικά να *μην* εκπέμπουν wifi, αν και το led παραμένει αναμμένο.
Αφού μου πήρε κάποια ώρα να βρω γιατί δεν έχω ασύρματο δίκτυο, η λύση ήταν το reset. 
1)Μετα το reset, έστελνα το backup των ρυθμίσεων και *ΔΕΝ* λειτουργούσε το wifi, παρά μόνο μετά από το πέρασμα τους χειροκίνητα! (settings) 
2)Το ίδιο πρόβλημα επαναλαμβάνεται και μετά από 4 με 7 μέρες max! 

Σας έχει ξανατύχει?
Πλησιάζουν τα 2 χρόνια, μήπως τα έφτυσαν οι συσκευές?

----------


## NexTiN

> Έχω δυο διαφορετικές γραμμές και οι δυο τους έχουν το ίδιο μόντεμ (TP-Link  100v) 
> 
> Και τα δυο άρχισαν ξαφνικά να *μην* εκπέμπουν wifi, αν και το led παραμένει αναμμένο.
> Αφού μου πήρε κάποια ώρα να βρω γιατί δεν έχω ασύρματο δίκτυο, η λύση ήταν το reset. 
> 1)Μετα το reset, έστελνα το backup των ρυθμίσεων και *ΔΕΝ* λειτουργούσε το wifi, παρά μόνο μετά από το πέρασμα τους χειροκίνητα! (settings) 
> 2)Το ίδιο πρόβλημα επαναλαμβάνεται και μετά από 4 με 7 μέρες max! 
> 
> Σας έχει ξανατύχει?
> Πλησιάζουν τα 2 χρόνια, μήπως τα έφτυσαν οι συσκευές?


Μάλλον τα τροφοδοτικά έκλασαν και δεν δίνουν τα σωστά amps, τυπικό στην διετία. Ούτως ή άλλως το σταμάτησαν το TP-Link γτ βγήκε φόλα. Ζήτα αντικατάσταση...

----------


## minas

> Έχω δυο διαφορετικές γραμμές και οι δυο τους έχουν το ίδιο μόντεμ (TP-Link  100v) 
> 
> Και τα δυο άρχισαν ξαφνικά να *μην* εκπέμπουν wifi, αν και το led παραμένει αναμμένο.
> Αφού μου πήρε κάποια ώρα να βρω γιατί δεν έχω ασύρματο δίκτυο, η λύση ήταν το reset. 
> 1)Μετα το reset, έστελνα το backup των ρυθμίσεων και *ΔΕΝ* λειτουργούσε το wifi, παρά μόνο μετά από το πέρασμα τους χειροκίνητα! (settings) 
> 2)Το ίδιο πρόβλημα επαναλαμβάνεται και μετά από 4 με 7 μέρες max! 
> 
> Σας έχει ξανατύχει?
> Πλησιάζουν τα 2 χρόνια, μήπως τα έφτυσαν οι συσκευές?


Έχω ένα σε λειτουργία, χωρίς WiFi.
Το ενεργοποίησα και δουλεύει, θα το ξανακοιτάξω σε λίγες μέρες να δω πως πάει  :Smile:

----------


## savvas

> Μάλλον τα τροφοδοτικά έκλασαν και δεν δίνουν τα σωστά amps, τυπικό στην διετία. Ούτως ή άλλως το σταμάτησαν το TP-Link γτ βγήκε φόλα. Ζήτα αντικατάσταση...


Καλημέρα, ευχαριστώ για το μήνυμα.
Αυτό έκανα τελικά.

----------

